# Slot Cars At Walmart



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Was shopping at Wal-mart yesterday and found a slot car set. The item made by Artin is sold in the r/c section. The package is a red plastic car, tunner style with a wing, is about a foot and a half long. The price is $19.97 and is battery powered. This would be a great stater set for a young child.

Later

Voxxer


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Which scale?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

18" long, the car?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> 18" long, the car?


I don't have enough room to set up a track that size capable of running cars that big. :devil:

Could you imagine, would give a new meaning to marshalling or racing for sure. Watch out, would want to take a hit in the legs from one of those behemoths. You have to have EMTs standing by.  rr


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Slot Car*

Hi:

The " package or box" car is the storage for the set. The scale is 1/43. The track layout is of a figure 8. If you were to not read the lable, you would have no idea that a slot car track was inside. It looks like a big red 18" plastic red car, no box or plastic wrap.

Voxxer


----------

